
The Rise of Robots-as-a-Service - joeyespo
https://venturebeat.com/2019/06/30/the-rise-of-robots-as-a-service/
======
thekhatribharat
_[Shameless Plug]_ Summary of the Cloud Robotics (& RaaS) market:
[https://medium.com/open-factory/cloud-
robotics-a-10-000-foot...](https://medium.com/open-factory/cloud-
robotics-a-10-000-foot-view-a51ecbf010ff)

